# no pasa nada



## ganacka

Com es diu "no pasa nada" en català?


----------



## Demurral

no et preocupis! (don't worry!)


----------



## anamsc

Demurral said:


> no et preocupis! (don't worry!)



I "no passa res" no es pot dir?


----------



## ernest_

anamsc said:


> I "no passa res" no es pot dir?



Es pot dir i es diu


----------



## anamsc

ernest_ said:


> Es pot dir i es diu



Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Marco1971

No pateixis, no passa res!


----------



## Mitus

No en facis cabal


----------



## ganacka

Moltes gracies


----------

